# 357 sig ?



## rvick (Jul 16, 2010)

i have a glock 23 in 357 sig & a ruger sp 101 3" in 357. use them for finishing wounded deer. i would rather carry the glock because of weight, quicker draw(holster type) & mag capacity. is the sig almost as good for this purpose? i want to stop them fast(agressive deer). i used a 40 for a while but need a little more stopping power.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 16, 2010)

.357 Sig is just a faster, shorter bullet, as far as knockdown, the 357 magnum has got it in ft lbs, the Sig round is just super fast and pretty hard hitting. Id say either one really bc you cant go wrong with either


----------



## seeemmiss (Jul 16, 2010)

The 357 Sig is a much better round than the 40 cal. In construction and speed. With quality porjectiles like Gold Dots, the sig will do serious damage. Many federal LE departments carry this round for the knock down power and the internal ballistic results.


----------



## rvick (Jul 18, 2010)

thanx guys, been practicing w the sig, some serious recoil but very accurate


----------



## Fat Daddy (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it me or does the wound channels ( in above post ) look almost identical except for the 9 mil?

Even the 45 doesn't impress by the photo.


----------



## seeemmiss (Jul 18, 2010)

Pretty close. What we don't see is the temporary wound channel that is cause by those fast bullets hitting real hard. The are much more impressive than the slow moving slugs however teh slower bullets have a deeper temporary wound cavity.


----------



## bigdharris (Dec 12, 2010)

i shot a deer this year with my 357 sig.   i was vary happy with how it did .


----------



## Dub (Dec 14, 2010)

rvick said:


> i have a glock 23 in 357 sig & a ruger sp 101 3" in 357. use them for finishing wounded deer. i would rather carry the glock because of weight, quicker draw(holster type) & mag capacity. is the sig almost as good for this purpose? i want to stop them fast(agressive deer). i used a 40 for a while but need a little more stopping power.



How often are you needing to finish them off?


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 14, 2010)

44 mag


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 14, 2010)

"Used a 40 for a while but need more stopping power". I need to come hunting in Thomas County more often. If you need to dispatch a deer that's laying on the ground trying to get up a 22 is plenty. If the deer is close worn out been dragging itself by the front legs for a while any of those you listed are fine. On the other hand if you trail one out into the edge of a field and spot it 100 yards away headed straight away from you none of your choices will finish the job quickly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 15, 2010)

10gaugemeow said:


> 44 mag



Think he's wanting to use the gun he already has.



ejs1980 said:


> "Used a 40 for a while but need more stopping power". I need to come hunting in Thomas County more often. If you need to dispatch a deer that's laying on the ground trying to get up a 22 is plenty. If the deer is close worn out been dragging itself by the front legs for a while any of those you listed are fine. On the other hand if you trail one out into the edge of a field and spot it 100 yards away headed straight away from you none of your choices will finish the job quickly.




I'd just hit 'em again with the rifle.


----------



## armalite (Dec 18, 2010)

how does the 357 sig compare to the 10mm


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 19, 2010)

357 sig 125 grain jhp @ 1375 fps with 525 lbs of energy at the muzzle
10mm 180 grain @ 1200 fps with about 620 lbs of energy


----------

